# Jeep Grand Cherokee



## sUBERu2u

I am thinking of getting a new, black, leather interior Jeep Grand Cherokee and am wondering if I can use it for UberBlack or any other level than UberX. I can't seem to find anything definitive on Ubers website. This would be for the San Francisco area.


----------



## ATLrider

U can xl if it has 3rd row seating. 
Not black 



Enjoy your 15 to 20mpg gas jeep

To buy a new car only for uber is crazy


----------



## EcoboostMKS

San Fran isn't accepting new black cars, but even if they were, a Jeep isn't accepted.

http://sanfrancisco.ubermovement.com/uberblack/


----------



## NoxiteLA

to buy a car for uber is the worst idea dude please please please dont do it


----------



## sUBERu2u

ATLrider said:


> U can xl if it has 3rd row seating.
> Not black
> 
> *Enjoy your 15 to 20mpg gas jeep*
> 
> To buy a new car only for uber is crazy


I will enjoy my 22-30mpg Jeep, thanks.









My friend is getting just a little over 27 mpg with his, and his is a 4x4.

I didn't say I was buying it only for Uber, and I'm not, but I will use it for Uber and would like to use it for what I just learned in the SF area would be UberSelect. (There is no UberBlack in SF anymore.) Grand Cherokee's don't have 3rd row seating.

Anyway, I found my answer:

Uber Select:
http://sanfrancisco.ubermovement.com/uberselect/


----------



## sUBERu2u

NoxiteLA said:


> to buy a car for uber is the worst idea dude please please please dont do it


I'm not. I have a full time job. I was just hoping to justify a vehicle upgrade by seeing if it qualified for one of the levels above X. It doesn't, but it should. It's just as "luxury" as a lot of the cars on that list. It's based on the Mercedes M-Series.


----------



## ATLrider

Find out your cost per mile to drive first. Then decide


----------



## KGB7

NoxiteLA said:


> to buy a car for uber is the worst idea dude please please please dont do it


So where do we get cars to Uber in?


----------



## uberhernder

I use a 2014 Grand Cherokee for Uber, part time though. I set a destination on way to/from work. I live in South bay and work in Peninsula. I sometime uber on weekends. I get a decent MPG avg 20-25. and make more than enough to cover my gas and lunch..lol. Pax are really suprised that they are gettin picked up on UberX SUV and sometime tip. 
Not sure if worth it as full time gig. Again, im only doing this to cover my daily expenses and the new set destination feature is very helpful.


----------



## sarah ava

he Grand Cherokee Summit is the most luxurious SUV in its class +. It is our most impressive representation of how top-end luxury and extreme capability.


----------



## sUBERu2u

Thank you Sarah. How long have you worked for Jeep marketing department? lol

I happen to agree. I pulled the trigger on a heavily discounted ($49,900 sticker discounted $10,000) 2015 Jeep GC Limited with the EcoDiesel, 20" rims, black with black leather. It get's 35mpg at 60mph. 30mpg at 70mph. I have done a few rides with it and every single passenger comments on it. Twice I had people not want to get in because they thought they ordered the wrong class and didn't want to pay extra. lol So today I went to Uber and told them just that and they took one look at it and happily added it as an UberSelect vehicle.  I also rent it out on Turo for $80 to $120 a day.


----------



## Nashvilleboys

sUBERu2u said:


> I'm not. I have a full time job. I was just hoping to justify a vehicle upgrade by seeing if it qualified for one of the levels above X. It doesn't, but it should. It's just as "luxury" as a lot of the cars on that list. It's based on the Mercedes M-Series.


don’t listen to the guys that say that is dumb I traded my 2017 camero in for a Jeep Grand Cherokee L it has 3 row seating and in Nashville I make 200-450 a day off Uber and I’m in the military as well and it’s the easiest side job in the world, however the Jeep Grand Cherokee L doesn’t seem to be on the app for XL yet , but does qualify for it ! Including Uberx, and Uber comfort


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Nashvilleboys said:


> don’t listen to the guys that say that is dumb I traded my 2017 camero in for a Jeep Grand Cherokee L it has 3 row seating and in Nashville I make 200-450 a day off Uber and I’m in the military as well and it’s the easiest side job in the world, however the Jeep Grand Cherokee L doesn’t seem to be on the app for XL yet , but does qualify for it ! Including Uberx, and Uber comfort


Aside from the fact that you just joined, posted to a 6 year old thread and clearly have a wonderful handle on your numbers (what does make 200-450 a day even mean), I'm thinking you haven't got a good sense of what you are doing.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking you haven't got a good sense of what you are doing.


That pretty much covers it, I think.


----------

